# أرجو المساعدة بخصوص ماكينة بلازما ليزر تقطيع صاج



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اريد برنامج تصميم عالماكينه وهل البرنامج سهل 
أرجو الرد وبسرعة ممن لديهم معلومات
حيث أنى بلا عمل واتيحت لى فرصة تصميم عالماكينة 
وبحثت عن البرنامج ولم اجد شيئ مفيد 
أرجووووووووووو المسااااااااااااااااااااعدة :80:​


----------



## ُEng.khaled (14 نوفمبر 2012)

اخى الفاضل يمكن استخدام برنامج الارت كام لتصميم وبرمجة ماكينات البلازما لتقطيع الصاج


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

برنامج sheetcam هو المختص بمثل هذا العمل


----------



## NAIM M (1 ديسمبر 2012)

انا بحاجة كبيرة لبرنامج sheetcamمع الكراك يا استاد طارق بلال رحمة الله عليك وعلى والديك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (2 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم الكريم
ونورتونى فموضوع وافدتونى
وجزاكم الله كل خير:84:​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (15 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي الكريم بحثت كثيرا فوجدت البرنامج ولم أجد أي موقع عليه مفتاح البرنامج وهناك مواقع محجوبه لم استطع الدخول عليها 

عندي رابط الموقع الرسمي للبرنامج إذا أحببت ارسله لك؟


----------



## rimawi2008 (18 يناير 2013)

اذا محتاج اي مساعدة في sheetcam انا جاهز ارجوا ان تكون قد وفقت في بحثك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم 

هل لديك مفتاح البرنامج إذا امكن تضعه هنا ؟؟؟

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

